# Cẩm nang: Sử dụng mướp đắng khi mang thai và những vấn đề cần lưu ý



## ipreg (8/4/21)

Mướp đắng được coi như là “vị thuốc” chữa được nhiều bệnh. Vậy ở trong thai kỳ, bà bầu có ăn được mướp đắng không? Chuyên mục này sẽ được iPREG giải đáp giúp mẹ qua bài viết dưới đây!

Xem thêm: Những loại thực phẩm không nên sử dụng trước khi mang thai

*Lợi ích khi ăn mướp đắng*




Cũng như các loại thực phẩm khác, mướp đắng cũng chứa nhiều giá trị dinh dưỡng đem tới nhiều lợi ích tốt cho sức khỏe mà không phải ai cũng biết:


Giảm tình trạng táo bón và trĩ: Việc táo bón hay bị trĩ khi mang thai không còn quá xa lạ gì với chị em phụ nữ. Nhờ có lượng chất xơ dồi dào, giúp cho cơ thể của mẹ giảm bớt đi tình trạng này.
Lượng folate cao: Folate - chất dinh dưỡng vô cùng quan trọng trong thời kỳ mang thai của các mẹ, chiếm khoảng 25% nhu cầu mỗi ngày. Có lượng folate, ngăn ngừa hiệu quả nguy cơ dị tật ống thần kinh của bé.
Hạn chế tình trạng tiểu đường: Trong mướp đắng có chứa chitin và khoáng chất nhằm ngăn ngừa tình trạng tiểu đường của mẹ bầu. Thêm mướp đắng vào thực đơn sẽ giúp đường huyết ổn định hơn đấy nhé.
Hệ miễn dịch được tăng cường: Mẹ khi ở thời kỳ mang thai, cơ thể sẽ khá yếu và vi khuẩn dễ tấn công hơn. Mướp đắng có chứa hơn 50% vitamin C, đây là loại vitamin nên cung cấp cho cơ thể để tăng khả năng hấp thụ sắt và canxi được hiệu quả hơn. Nhờ thế, giúp mẹ có được hệ miễn dịch được tăng cường và vết thương được chữa lành nhanh chóng.
Nhiều giá trị dinh dưỡng: Bên cạnh đó, mướp đắng còn chứa rất nhiều dưỡng chất có giá trị như kẽm, kali, mangan, sắt, các loại vitamin… Đều là những khoáng chất có lợi cho mẹ lẫn bé ở giai đoạn mang thai.
*Bà bầu có ăn được mướp đắng không?*




Với các lợi ích của việc ăn mướp đắng được nêu ở phía trên, mẹ bầu hoàn toàn có thể được ăn loại thực phẩm này. Tuy nhiên, các bác sĩ cũng khuyên rằng, lượng mướp đắng nên cung cấp vào cơ thể ở mức vừa phải, nhằm tránh gây ra các nguy hại như:

Vấn đề về tiêu hóa: ăn nhiều mướp đắng gây đau bụng, đầy hơi hay ợ nóng…
Gây ngộ độc: trong mướp đắng cũng chứa nhiều độc tố có hại như saponin glycosides, quinine… Nếu ăn quá nhiều, sẽ xuất hiện các triệu chứng ngộ độc như tiêu chảy, nôn ói, nổi mẩn đỏ… Đặc biệt, mướp đắng còn chứa vicine, gây đau đầu, đau thắt phần bụng dẫn đến hôn mê.
*Hướng dẫn mẹ bầu kết hợp món ăn từ mướp đắng*

*Cà ri khổ qua*

Nguyên liệu: mướp đắng, lá cà ri, hành tây, hạt rau mùi, nước cốt chanh, ớt, thì là, a ngùy, các loại gia vị để nêm nếm.
Cách làm: đem mướp đắng bỏ hạt rồi cắt thành từng miếng vừa ăn. Cho lần lượt các nguyên liệu sau vào xào dầu, thì là, a ngùy, hành tây và lá cà ri. Tiếp theo, cho mướp đắng và ít muối vào xào chung ở nhiệt độ thấp, đậy nắp khoảng 2-3 phút. Khi chín, tiếp tục cho bột ớt, bột thì là và bột rau mùi vào rồi trộn đều hỗn hợp. Đảo ở lửa nhỏ đến khi chín thì có thể tắt bếp. Món ăn này, ăn kèm với cơm hoặc bánh mì đều rất tuyệt vời nhé mẹ.
*Mướp đắng chiên*

Nguyên liệu: mướp đắng (2 trái), bột bắp (1 bát), mù tạt, bột ớt, thìa dầu, muối, nghệ.
Cách làm: mướp đắng cắt nhỏ rồi cho muối vào trộn đều tay, để khoảng 30 phút. Sau đó, vắt phần nước bỏ đi nhằm làm giảm vị đắng của mướp. Tiếp theo, lấy miếng mướp đắng nhúng vào bột ngô, bột ớt và nghệ đã được trộn sẵn rồi đem chiên ở lửa lớn. Chiên đến khi chín và giòn rồi vớt ra là được.
Cám ơn mẹ đã theo dõi bài viết Bà bầu có ăn được mướp đắng không?. Hy vọng với các thông tin trên có thể giải đáp được những thắc mắc của mẹ. Đừng quên theo dõi iPREG thường xuyên để cập nhật nhiều kiến thức bổ ích nhé!

Nguồn: iPREG​


----------



## Đỗ Hà Vy (10/4/21)

Ngày trước e cũng nghe nói là mang bầu thì không nên ăn mướp đắng đâu ạ!


----------

